# 3-D Archery



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

I 'd like to invite everyone @ OGF to come to Geauga Bowmen Archery Club for some Archery, We have loaner equipment for anyone who needs some.!% 
Instructors on hand at all our events, Group Rates,Good food ,Great people,and we are looking to expand our membership, miles of trails with 3-D targets in realistic settings, family orented organization, bring a few kids and let them experiance the Great Outdoors, for Info Email me at [email protected]


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)




----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm interested. Great way to keep sharp on the bow shooting skills. Could you post some more info about the events and location of the club. Thanks.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

We are located in Chesterland , Northeast Ohio 30 min.east of cleveland 
We have a running deer target that rules ! some of the best terrain in the Area and we use it for some interesting shots. we also use set trails as not to cluter up our Mature woods with markers, most of the shots have a good natural backstop so it's kid friendly you dont spend much time lookin for arrows. hope this helps! Post reply/ or email for more info. Mike


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

Sounds like fun. I'm in Columbus so it's a little far away but if I can get a buddy to ride up with me I may come check out an event later in the sason!! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

A few people will be comming up from your area for the OBA shoot. are you a member? it's a great Organization , if not you should check them out!
Mike


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

June 30 / July 1st is our COOK OUT & 3-D SHOOT Hope To see you there!
Mike


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

!% Meet the Group this weekend (maybe Reno and D"Arcy) Let us know If you heard it here and recieve a FREE GIFT. MIKE


----------



## fishnfool (Feb 8, 2007)

I live in columbus, so it's apretty good hike there.Is there camping accomodations nearby?


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Been having PC problems sorry for the delay, we offer primative camping on our grounds,and Punderson State park is only 10 min away, our Safari is August 4-5 ,also the Ohio Bowhunters Association State shoot is in willard August 18-19 should be closser for you, we plan to head down to that one, let me know if you want more info.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Geauga Dog said:


> Been having PC problems sorry for the delay, we offer primative camping on our grounds,and Punderson State park is only 10 min away, our Safari is August 4-5 ,also the Ohio Bowhunters Association State shoot is in willard August 18-19 should be closser for you, we plan to head down to that one, let me know if you want more info.


I'll be at Willard. How big is your club? Do you guys go by IBO rules?


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

We use IBO rules in all our turnaments, durring our fun shoots we may have a Bison or elk out past 35 for the hunter and trad steaks may be a little longer than IBO, because of our use of terain. we lease 65 acres but use 50 next to us and 65 behind us like they are ours (with permission of course ) we tend to have 70 to 100 members at any given time we loose a few durring the winter months then pick some up over the 3-D season.


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Some pic's from the African Safari


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

We shot 3-D targets for the Turnament, and the Nostalgic 2-D targets for fun!


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

African Safari Aug 1st----2nd come one come all!!%


----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)




----------



## Geauga Dog (May 28, 2007)

Deer Shoot this Saturday September 12th in Chesterland last Shoot for Geauga Bowmen this season 30 Deer targets realistic hunting situations wwwgeaugabowmen.com


----------

